# canning



## cathy1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you can frozen fruit after thawing?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

yes, people around my area do it with those 5 gal pails of frozen pie cherries that go on sale occasionally. Be judicious is choice of fruits, can only those that do not turn to mush when thawed out. If it gets mushy, Id dehydrate it instead; or make fruit leather.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Before my grand and great grandmothers passed away, we would empty their freezers every year or so and can the fruit and veggies to make room for the next years round.

For those fruits that go "mushy", they make good preserves, especially peaches!

We didn't have dehydrators back when we were doing the freezer cleaning, not that it was that long ago, just didn't know about them.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, I do the same thing with frozen meats when I need more freezer space! Davarm, now I keep thinking about peach butter....!


----------



## cathy1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice i am kinda new to all this but i am trying and will take all the advice i. Can get.


----------

